# F-Will and KVH



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Both of em tonight showed they want to stay here!! Now you know Isiah will tell Chaney to play F-Will more and this is a very good thing. 18 points and 6 assists in only 25 minutes for Frank Williams!!.. Kvh with his best game as a Knick= 28 points and 13 boards!! Nice road win against a good Memphis squad. Now we are 11-19 and ready to make a run IMO..


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

i've been a big Frank Williams fan since his days at Peoria Manual... his 18 points are decieving though, he had like 5 FT's in the last 22 seconds after the game was basically iced (according to NBA.com), however, his layup with 39 left was bigger... starting really isnt that important, its who is on the court to finish... Chaney obviously knows who to put on teh court in crunch time, and that is Frank Williams


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

loved that spin move on that last possesion. He needs to work on his jumpshot though,hes playing like Tinsley right now.

and keith has been playing great lately,he also made a big shot helping the knicks seal the win


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

KVH was effective when he played at PF during the game (with KT at center). He's quicker than most opposing PFs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

thats a good point..KVH is really plays better as a power foward.....I didnt see the game,but KVH really needs to play with a PG who can break down the D


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> but KVH really needs to play with a PG who can break down the D


It's worth noting that Marbury, Kidd, and Iverson all hated Van Horn.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Both of em tonight showed they want to stay here!! Now you know Isiah will tell Chaney to play F-Will more and this is a very good thing. 18 points and 6 assists in only 25 minutes for Frank Williams!!.. Kvh with his best game as a Knick= 28 points and 13 boards!! Nice road win against a good Memphis squad. Now we are 11-19 and ready to make a run IMO..


I thought the Knicks were going to put together a run many times this season, only to be disappointed. Like every Knicks fan knows, inconsistency has plagued the team for awhile. KVH has followed up a big game with two or three forgettable ones. Our point guard play has fluctuated as much as Oprah's weight. The only constants have been Allan Houston and Kurt Thomas. If there is one thing I have learned, it is that until KVH's game meshes and someone takes the reins of the point guard position (I think Frank Williams can do that), there is no reason to expect a run.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am still disgusted by his 6 turnovers.

Once again he committs a turnover and rather than charging it down or comitting a hard fall on the guy who nabs the loose ball, he just compalins to himself.


He seriously needs therapy.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"It's worth noting that Marbury, Kidd, and Iverson all hated Van Horn."

I thought you were a KVH supporter or are you just pointing something out???..Did iverson hate him as well??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Pointing something out.

I do find it funny that KVH has been a lot more productive than Glenn Robinson, which wasn't really too hard to predict actually. You'd have to be crazy to think Big Dog was going to get more shots than Van Horn was.


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

How can you say Van Horn has been more productive then Robinson?? Robinson just recently got healthy and has played in what, a total of 10 games this year? So perhaps its best to wait another 20 games or so to determine that.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

is it just me or do frankie and kvh have good games at teh same time?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> is it just me or do frankie and kvh have good games at teh same time?


Well the last 2 nights that is certainly true!!! I hope they both keep it up!!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> How can you say Van Horn has been more productive then Robinson?? Robinson just recently got healthy and has played in what, a total of 10 games this year?


Robinson hasn't been particularly effective in those games, and they are a bit similar. G-Rob is also a horrible defender. G-Rob is also turnover prone.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Id rather have KVH than Robinson..


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

KVH has now scored 20+ points in 4 straight games now, his best run so far. Hopefully he can keep it up now for our game aginst the rejuvinated Orlando team. Frankie did his thing, Dice did his, Thomas held it down, Houston did the usal, it was a good win. 

What ever happened to Doleac he hasnt been getting to much pt lately. Maybe he will be traded soon?


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

Probably that no-trade thing from Layden. Chaney probably felt obligated to play him as he isn't going to go anywhere.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What happened to Doleac? Easy.

He is basically a crappy version of Kurt Thomas. The only offensive moves both have are mid-range jumpers, and Kurt is just a better defender and rebounder. The Knicks have been playing KT at center when McDyess is in. Throw in Mutombo, and there's really not much reason to use Doleac unless it warrants it. Doleac's PT had gone down before Layden had been canned, he hasn't played much since Dyess came back.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Robinson hasn't been particularly effective in those games, and they are a bit similar. G-Rob is also a horrible defender. G-Rob is also turnover prone.


Off-topic, but this guy I know, who is a hardcore Denver Nuggets fan, thinks Carmelo Anthony will follow the career path of Glenn Robinson and compares Carmelo to him in a negative way. He calls them selfish players who do not play defense. I think this guy is way off base, but I have not seen many Nuggets games. Do you think this is true?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Melo is closer to Jamal Mashburn than Glenn Robinson.

Mashburn can post up, shoot, has handle, and can pass.

Robinson is a black hole. 

All three have similar defensive skills (few).

Melo is averaging 3 assists per game right now, not bad for a 19 year old rookie SF. In comparision, Richard Jefferson didn't start averaging 3 assists until this season (his 3rd, not including college).


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i also think KVH plays much better when Frank plays...I think the Knicks will also play much better....We deperately need a penetrator who can break down the D...Frank apparently has what it takes..Now h needs consistency and a coach who gives him a vote of confidence


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I think it's more that KVH is over his knee injury.

If all it took were a penetrator to make him get 20 points every night, then he'd still be in Jersey (Marbury and Kidd) or Philly (Iverson). They aren't doing things any differently than F-Will.


----------

